# Bet you can't tell me which guy wins before watching this fight.



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 30, 2006)

the strong handsome guy, or the average guy with tatoos?

[video=google;4030503031735481938]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4030503031735481938&q=pride+fighting[/video]


----------



## CDM (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> the strong handsome guy, or the average guy with tatoos?
> 
> Can't believe my eyes



Exactly. Don't believe your eyes. Many a black-belt karate champs have found themselves painfully surprised by street grit.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 30, 2006)

That was hilarious!


----------



## just_grace (Jan 30, 2006)

Please do not waste my time.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2006)

Hilarious!

This one is pretty good too.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 30, 2006)

kissing becomes a disrespectful act 
can you imagine what went through the kissee;s mind? "He kissed me, how dare he kiss me, I do not deserve to be kissed"


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> kissing becomes a disrespectful act
> can you imagine what went through the kissee;s mind? "He kissed me, how dare he kiss me, I do not deserve to be kissed"



Exactly! After it happens what do you do? You are left with, "I was just kissed. On the lips. By a man. In a stare down." What else is there to do? 

My favorite part on the original link is seeing the first chiseled, buff, angry, siked guy shaking with such brutal determination and then it cuts to a shirtless, tattooed, Oscar Madison who just wipes his face and patiently weights for the fight to start.

Priceless!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris if you rewatch the fight, the commentator is even funny. when the guy was siking himself up, the commentator was like, "woooooooooooh, look at him" in a giggling manner. he giggled through the whole fight.

[Edited on 1-30-2006 by Slippery]


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2006)

Not to throw a legalistic wrench into this discussion, but here goes....


You guys pay money on pay per view or video (or, even if it was free) to watch two men kick the stuffing out of each other? Wrestling and even some Judo is an art, but this is merely brutality. Can this form of entertainment cultivate any Christian virtues?

I used to do bare knuckleboxing, Thai Kickboxing, etc. I am speaking as one who has trained with two of the fellas who were "in the octagon". One cannot hope to win without hoping for the other guy's hurt. And the more you hurt the other guy the better you feel afterwards. I believe in Christian liberty, but I had to quit.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Not to throw a legalistic wrench into this discussion, but here goes....
> 
> You guys pay money on pay per view or video (or, even if it was free) to watch two men kick the stuffing out of each other? Wrestling and even some Judo is an art, but this is merely brutality. Can this form of entertainment cultivate any Christian virtues?
> ...



"Can this form of entertainment cultivate any Christian virtues?" Yeah, the Christian virtue of restraint, when you have the power to kick people's butts. 
:bigsmile:

I like UFC, and used to watch it for hours with my pastor's son. It beats WWE and the fake, scripted glam-wrestling sideshow carnivals of Vince McMahon.

I like Karate, Judo, Jujutsu, and Muay Thai Kickboxing... and I like to see people in action who really know their stuff whether or boxing or martial arts. It is great for cardio to spar and box. If I had a stable job, and free-time, I would take more classes even as I get older. I think I will focus on gym and shaping back up in interim.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 31, 2006)

I honestly don't find this stuff too bad. I've seen far more fights that end with submission or TKO than ones that end with much brutality. The smart fighter knows the longer you try to hurt someone the greater chance there is that you are going to get upset or hurt yourself.

When UFC first started it was much more brutal. It's been toned way, way down.

[Edited on 1-31-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 31, 2006)

I myself studied with an intimidating sensei. I took his eight-week program and learned a system of self defense that he developed over two seasons of fighting in the Octagon. It's called Rex Kwon Do!

"You think anybody wants a roundhouse kick to the face when I´m wearing these bad boys? Forget about it!"







Bow to your sensei!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 31, 2006)

It fills me with extreme anxiety to watch these things... but I do appreciate the art and science that goes into this stuff. 

Someone off the street watching it might think its sheer brutality, but every move on the attack leaves you open to a counter, and there is all kinds of calculating going on the whole time involving your distancing, timing, power vs. speed, body positioning, etc. Its much, much more technical than an outside observer would ever know. I admire the courage, skill, and heart that a lot of these fighters have. I would never be able to do that! 

Whether this kind of sport can please God or not, I do not know. But I can imagine that its possible for a Christian who trains to believe, "God, I want to glorify you with my body and mind. I want to get it in the best shape possible and use it to my fullest potential in my sport. I want to excel and use the talents and gifting that You've blessed me with and reach the highest level of fighting prowess that I can achieve, all for your glory."

Whether or not such an attitude is misguided, I will leave for each to judge.

My fight gym (L.A. Boxing Orlando) will be opening up in about 4 weeks. I hope to glorify God in the business by SERVING customers and giving of my time and effort to enriching the lives of any who train there.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Chris if you rewatch the fight, the commentator is even funny. when the guy was siking himself up, the commentator was like, "woooooooooooh, look at him" in a giggling manner. he giggled through the whole fight.
> 
> [Edited on 1-30-2006 by Slippery]



I don't have speakers on my work computer, so all I get is the silent film version.





> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Not to throw a legalistic wrench into this discussion, but here goes....
> 
> 
> ...




You may have a point. Personally I have no clue what this is or where it can be watched. In fact my family abstains from television completely, that is, we have zero channels. So if someone does not send a link to some clip like this, I would be clueless. All I know is it is funny!

***[size=-2]I do not propose that all Christians must abstain from television, nor does my family abstain for "religious reasons". We abstain and have done so since 2001, simply because we feel it is the wisest action to take in our situation where family time is very precious and our schedules are quite full. We freely admit that if we had cable we would watch too much of it.[/size]***


----------

